# Calico Country



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They're getting so big! Five months old tomorrow and 5 pounds!! How big will they be at 10 months old? 8O 

A rare calm moment:













And it begins.....














Cali's Mike Tyson move














You're gonna get it now!













Prepare to die!
















Say goodbye to your leetle friend!
















Who us?














Cleo's turn. 














Diet Sunkist. Now with added kitteh!














Cleo's spot.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Awww Marie they are so adorable! And mischievous! And they look so soft and silky! I WANT! 8O 

Isn't it so funny (or dispairing, depending on how tired you are) to see just how much energy they have?! No wonder people with single kittens find it hard to keep their house standing :lol: 

Love the Mike Tyson shot, and Cleo looks nice and comfy on her rugs. I can't get over her little nose, she is the cutest thing ever


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

My favorite, paws down, is the Diet Sunkist with added Kitteh :lol: .


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

marie73 said:


> ...Who us?


This is calendar material.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Leazie said:


> My favorite, paws down, is the Diet Sunkist with added Kitteh :lol: .


Me too!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

They are so stinking cute! And they just look soooo soft! 

In the first picture, the look on Cali's face is a hoot.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Okay, I agree with Tim on the "Who Us?" picture. Calendar material, or at least framable! Wow, what a couple of cuties. They are such a pair of bookends and so cute.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

No, I like the look of the "leetle friend" picture best... Diet Kitteh is my next favorite pic.


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

They are soooo cute! And they are definitely big girlies! 

I love the 'who, us?' picture too! As soon as I saw it, I heard little voices singing in my head.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxpN2XrY ... re=related

:lol: :lol: Of course I know your little kitties aren't siamese but boy, do they remind me of these two!  

Cleo is such a regal beauty too-love the amber eyes!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

coaster said:


> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Who us?
> ...


I agree, this is a great shot!! You should send it in to a pet contest. I have one on my site but am updating the page so that the viewers can vote instead of me randoming picking one out of a hat. I'll tell you when it's up and then you can get everyone to vote for you. Hehe...wait is that fixing the polls? I'll shut up now! 

Really, really cute though!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I love the first pic. The look on Cali's face is so cute and funny.

Love the little babies! And of course always glad to see my favourite black girl :heart


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you all so much! I took about 45 pictures last night just to get these few. Most of them are just a blur.  

The kittens totally ignore Cleo when she growls and pretend-swats them away. Most of the time, they'll just jump right on her back and then they're off! They were all over the kitchen wrestling last night, but most of those shots are blurs of fur. Cleo is very gentle with them. 

Cali and Charlee were grooming each other's faces at the same time, which I wouldn't have thought possible, but I couldn't get that shot - I got up to get my camera and they jumped down and followed me.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

soo cute! getting so big  love the sunkest caption and pic!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not sure if I posted these pictures before, but these were their Petfinder pictures. :luv


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

marie73 said:


> I'm not sure if I posted these pictures before, but these were their Petfinder pictures. :luv



Awwwwwwww....so cute! And so angelic looking! Looks can be deceiving, can't they? :lol: 

They are beautiful little creatures.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Look how fuzzy they were when they were teeny babies!!! I love the sunkist pic!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Awwww!!! I had never seen those baby pics... they are so cute they would make your heart melt into a puddle of goo in a second! No wonder you took them home first change you got!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Of course I don't have any baby pictures of Cinderella, but this is what a Birman kitty looks like.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Aww, great pictures Marie!  

Love the captions too! Very fitting!

If I didn't have my lot, I'd be over there as quick as a flash! :wink: :wink: 

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If I didn't have* my *lot, I'd finally get to visit your lovely country (and your adorable teeny fur babies).


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They look big until you see them with Cleo! They're still babies, Marie! Aren't you happy they're yours?  Great pictures! As for the Sunkist? That's one LOOOOONG puddy tat!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I brought home a 4-foot long Fed Ex shipping tube (well, it's actually triangle-shaped), but NOOOOOO. They love their Sunkist box.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

They're turning into very beautiful girls. Their petfinder pics are just too adorable for words.

Let me know if you ever get sick of them, I'd gladly take them off your hands. :wink:


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow....are they ever growing... and more beautiful too!!


----------



## terri (Nov 23, 2007)

i love the diet sunkist pic mine do the same thing


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Nothing on YouTube, but I have this silly video (just grooming)

http://s255.photobucket.com/albums/hh13 ... ooming.flv

This lame one you can hardly see

http://s255.photobucket.com/albums/hh13 ... 0_2237.flv

Here's the thread when I first brought them home, but no videos. And it's long!

viewtopic.php?f=7&t=43901


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

...more than 2yrs. WHERE does the time go? It seems like only _yesterday_ that they were so small, to me! Do you feel the same way?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I mostly miss when they would both fit on my lap. They were total lap kitties when I first brought them home. As they got bigger, they still tried to fit, even lying on top of one another. Now, Charlee is my only true lap kitty, but every once in a while, Cali will crawl onto my lap and it's the sweetest thing.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

marie73 said:


> ...Charlee is my only true lap kitty, but every once in a while, Cali will crawl onto my lap and it's the sweetest thing.


Aaaawwwwwww! That sounds so sweet! :luv I love it when BooBoo comes to me and make a little mew-cry and butts his head into me. He is *not* a snuggle-puss very often, in fact, he *much* prefers our old neighbor and completely LOVES her, so I enjoy it when he *does* show me some affection.


----------



## Chrysalis (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow, their coloring has come in so beautifully! What pretty cats!


----------



## himikitty (Dec 15, 2009)

AddFran said:


> coaster said:
> 
> 
> > marie73 said:
> ...


yesss!!!  love this shot of them!!


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

OOOOHHH they're beautiful! Can I have them, pwease?!


----------

